# Ahhh apple wood smoked Bacon... been a long time since I made some



## boykjo (Mar 15, 2016)

dry rubbed with tender quick and brown sugar smoked with apple wood pellets from Todd. Took it to 145 IT... Smells great. In the fridge to bloom for a bit then slice soon













20160315_175742.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Mar 15, 2016






Thanks for looking

Boykjo


----------



## murraysmokin (Mar 15, 2016)

Mine will be on the smoke tomorrow looks great


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks like you might know what you're doin'...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice job, Joe!

I like the color.

Do you ever cold smoke your bacon?

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks Great, Joe!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can almost Smell it from here!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks Tasty! Gotta love apple wood on bacon.


----------



## tropics (Mar 16, 2016)

Joe that is looking good Apple or Cob for bacon,my choice  

Richie


----------



## boykjo (Mar 16, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job, Joe!
> 
> I like the color.
> 
> ...


No.  The reason is I feel better taking the bacon to a safe temp of 152 as i am not the only one who is going to eat it. Call it "piece of mind"  I start the smoker at about 140 and bump up 10 degrees every hr until I reach 180 then I take the bacon to 152 just about like sausage........ This bacon got about 6 hrs of light smoke. I dont want the smoke flavor to be too much.

The bacon cured for 10 days

Thanks everyone

will post some more pics here soon

Joe


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2016)

boykjo said:


> No.  The reason is I feel better taking the bacon to a safe temp of 152 as i am not the only one who is going to eat it. Call it "piece of mind"  I start the smoker at about 140 and bump up 10 degrees every hr until I reach 180 then I take the bacon to 152 just about like sausage........ This bacon got about 6 hrs of light smoke. I dont want the smoke flavor to be too much.
> 
> The bacon cured for 10 days
> 
> ...


That's what I do with my BBB, but I stop between 145° and 150°.

I think Pops does Belly Bacon like that too, for the same reasons as yours.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll be back for the Slices pics---I love looking at sliced Bacon, but Smelling it & Eating it is better!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2016)

boykjo said:


> No.  The reason is I feel better taking the bacon to a safe temp of 152 as i am not the only one who is going to eat it. Call it "piece of mind"  I start the smoker at about 140 and bump up 10 degrees every hr until I reach 180 then I take the bacon to 152 just about like sausage........ This bacon got about 6 hrs of light smoke. I dont want the smoke flavor to be too much.
> 
> The bacon cured for 10 days
> 
> ...


I don't understand Joe. Are you worried that someone will eat the bacon without cooking it first?

Al


----------



## disco (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice looking bacon! I have taken to safe level and less. I don't notice a lot of difference in the final result but I don't do it anymore just because I'm lazy, I just smoke it until it has enough smoke for me.

Disco


----------



## boykjo (Mar 17, 2016)

Disco said:


> Nice looking bacon! I have taken to safe level and less. I don't notice a lot of difference in the final result but I don't do it anymore just because I'm lazy, I just smoke it until it has enough smoke for me.
> 
> Disco


Thanks disco...........It helps stiffin the bacon up a little too

Joe


----------



## b-one (Mar 17, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 20, 2016)

Sliced up some of the bacon..... Turned out great.... Mrs.B wanted some BLT's. Its been a long time since I used my deli slicer













20160320_131700.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Mar 20, 2016


















20160320_132816.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Mar 20, 2016


















20160320_141915.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Mar 20, 2016






Again, Thanks for looking

Joe


----------



## foamheart (Mar 20, 2016)

That looks really great! I like your Belly hangers too.......

Great job.....


----------



## boykjo (Mar 20, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> That looks really great! I like your Belly hangers too.......
> 
> Great job.....


Just some stainless steel filler rods.............


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 20, 2016)

Looks Great Joe.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice Bacon, Joe!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bet those BLTs were Outstanding!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## alelover (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks awesome Joe. Doing me some this weekend. Hope it comes out as good as yours.


----------



## gary s (Apr 21, 2016)

Great job on the Bacon.  I wish I could get bellies at a reasonable price around here.     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2016)

Beautiful bacon, Boyjko!

Points!

Disco


----------

